

Surge.sh – Painless web publishing - chanux
https://surge.sh

======
mintplant
Not to sound too negative, but since it's not addressed on the site (that I
can see):

"Free", to what extent? Is there a hidden quota somewhere? How are you making
money? Is this going to disappear suddenly?

------
moe
Why is surge.sh hosted on a DigitalOcean instance instead of your 'production-
quality CDN'?

------
sfeng
If you're looking for a self-provisioned alternative, I believe this does
essentially the same thing:
[https://github.com/EagerIO/Stout](https://github.com/EagerIO/Stout)

------
chanux
The author previously posted the intro blog post[1] on HN[2]. The creator
clarifies some things in that discussion.

[1] [https://medium.com/surge-sh/introducing-surge-the-cdn-for-
fr...](https://medium.com/surge-sh/introducing-surge-the-cdn-for-front-end-
developers-b4a50a61bcfc)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9138270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9138270)

------
captn3m0
I like this, but I have the same concerns as mintplant. How large files can I
upload? How many websites? Also, where do I point my DNS to?

~~~
dewey
The DNS part is explained here: [https://surge.sh/help/adding-a-custom-
domain](https://surge.sh/help/adding-a-custom-domain)

------
spitcode
Some information would be nice, for instance where are the CDN locations?

------
Youpinadi
This is seriously awesome

